# McBride got tagged by Stingray



## Jeepmanmike

Just heard from a friend that Mike McBride was hit in the lower leg by a stingray, not in good shape, in the Hospital. Don't know him that well but did have the pleasure of running into him on the water once, will keep my fingers crossed. Thought you guys would want to know.


----------



## Chuck

wow...that's got to hurt! Hazards of the trade, unfortunately. Hope he can get back on the water pretty soon...he will get tired of washing clothes and doing housework pretty quick! Best wishes on a quick recovery.


----------



## Aggiedan

*Hope you are well soon Mike*

I've been there myself and it was no fun.


----------



## fwoodwader

Wow, even with all the experience it can happen to the the best of them. Hope he recovers quickly....


----------



## Gary

Get well soon bro.


----------



## Mont

I hope Mike gets well very soon.


----------



## TXDRAKE

Prayers sent up for his fast recovery. God Bless!!


----------



## CajunBob

Is this Mike the Game Warden?


----------



## corpus shorty

dang,Bad to hear.hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Jeepmanmike

CajunBob said:


> Is this Mike the Game Warden?


No, the guide out of Port Mansfield.


----------



## Rubberback

CajunBob said:


> Is this Mike the Game Warden?


No he's a guide in Port Mansfield.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Sorry to hear this. Hope you get well soon Mike!

Those darn landmines are as thick as carpet down there.


----------



## txmatt

hope everything turns out okay...


----------



## RC's Mom

Rubberback said:


> No he's a guide in Port Mansfield.


Thank you, we know a GW with the same name.


----------



## Stuart

CajunBob said:


> Is this Mike the Game Warden?


"McTrout"

Get well soon Mike


----------



## TooShallow

Bummer, hope the recovery is quick and the damage is minimal. It does come with the territory. I am a Valley native and every member of my family and most of my friends have been hit. Some not so bad, some downright nasty. I have been lucky so far. Get well Quick Mike, fishing is hot right now.


----------



## fishnstringer

*Sorry to hear about your stingray stick McTrout.*

Get well and back on the water soon.


----------



## Titus Bass

Hope he gets well soon and is back in the water....


----------



## Sow Trout

I'm sorry to hear that, Mike. I wish you a speedy recovery with no lasting effects. I hope to read about the experience if you can share your wisdom with all of us.


----------



## Miss Dixie

As Legate would say...kill 'em, kill 'em all. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mike B Fishin

Hope he gets well soon. I thought he started wearing the boots after he was hit last year?


----------



## jim smarr

*Mike*

I wish you a speedy recovery Mike. I hate to hear the news.


----------



## redman35

When was he hit i was in port mansfield for until this morning and didn't hear about it. The fishing is very hot there right now.


----------



## Melon

Man I hate too hear that stuff. Hope he gets well soon. Hell of a fisherman.


----------



## fishnvet

Get well soon, Mike.


----------



## deke

Dam, sorry to hear about that McGafftop. I could have sworn you wore those ugly brown boots, but you wouldn't be the first one to still get hit with them. Hope you get back on the boat soon. Sorry I missed you last time I was down there, but I saw Tricia and she is much easier on the eys than your salty ***, LOL! Get well bud.


----------



## canaandog

Get Well Soon Mike, OUCH


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Man!!!! Sorry to hear about this. Mike has been very good to us in our effort to keep the beaches really open. I hope he recovers quickly from his wounds.

Tom Brown
TOBA


----------



## Brassnadz

I dont know Mike, but I hope gets well soon. Never been hit myself, but Ive seen the outcome, and its gotta hurt to say the least. Good luck Mike.


----------



## Bluffer

bummer, always move slow.


----------



## Bruce J

*Bad Charma*

From Mike's article in the May issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing:

"We need to decide which is worse: temporary pain and suffering from a singray hit we may never get, or permanent disfigurement from trying to wear these things (sting ray protection) while wading in mud."


----------



## vdr

Bruce J said:


> From Mike's article in the May issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing:
> 
> "We need to decide which is worse: temporary pain and suffering from a singray hit we may never get, or permanent disfigurement from trying to wear these things (sting ray protection) while wading in mud."


I have certainly not been thru child birth,
but have had two kidney stones
and have been hit by a ray.

The pain is horrible regardless of which one.
If Mike is in hospital it had to be a bad experience and worse.

Good luck McTrout. Thinking of you.


----------



## Brew

Dang McTooter, get well soon!! 

Jeff


----------



## Third Wave

The last two days of wade fishing out of Rockport, I've seen more stingrays than ever. They are thick. Man, I hope I never get stuck. The odds, I assume, get worse the more I go wading.


----------



## MsAddicted

vdr said:


> If Mike is in hospital it had to be a bad experience and worse.


IV antibiotics I would suspect.

Sucks but for a hard core wadefisherman I suppose its only a matter of time. Goes with the territory.

Hope its not too bad and he heals quickly!


----------



## Redfishr

Get well soon Capt. Mike


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

With as much fishing as he doesn it is almost inevitable. More tiem int he water the more chances you have. Hope for a speedy recvoery. I had a hardhead break off half an inch of fin into the soft pad between my thumb and first digit. This was some agonizing pain. I can only imagine how bad this hurt.


----------



## Tyler

Get well soon, I am knocking on every piece of wood I see having yet to be hit squarely by one.


----------



## finaddiction

Mike, I am praying for a fast and healthy recovery for you. What were you wearing on your feet? I know the rays are extremely bad this year. Trish might have to pull double duty and pick up some of your trips. Good luck and hope you get back on the water soon.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

I have known Mike for about 12 years, way before 2Cool was around. I have fished with him a few times and always learned something every time. The guy can drive along the beach and read the water 2 hours before the sun comes up. I don't know of a more skilled fisherman. 

Im pretty sure Capt'n Trish (his wife) will take good care of him and have him back in the water ASAP.

Mike, I'm very sorry this has happened to you but I know you are tough (I have seen him fish in 63 deg water 'cause he forgot his waders) and can get through it. MY prayers for a quick and complete recovery. I'll be thinking about you and keepin' the prayers going up till you are clear.


----------



## fishin shallow

vdr said:


> I have certainly not been thru child birth,
> but have had two kidney stones
> and have been hit by a ray.
> 
> The pain is horrible regardless of which one.
> If Mike is in hospital it had to be a bad experience and worse.
> 
> Good luck McTrout. Thinking of you.


My aunt was hit by a ray many years ago and she explained that pain as being 10 times worse than the child birth of either of her kids.

Get Well soon Mike


----------



## McTrout

Thanks folks. I have a few minutes here and actually have a signal on my laptop, so just want to remind everybody to wear your stuff. The Dr. just came in...took one look, and said "it's off to surgery you go!". 

Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## Main Frame 8

McTrout said:


> Thanks folks. I have a few minutes here and actually have a signal on my laptop, so just want to remind everybody to wear your stuff. The Dr. just came in...took one look, and said "it's off to surgery you go!".
> 
> Y'all be careful out there.


****. Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy

What was he wearing? I am a newbie and my husband and I went shopping today at Academy for wading stuff. Not cheap when you have to buy double of everything, but I'm going to look GOOD!!!!! I even bought a pink belt and pink hat. We went fishing Saturday and borrowed my friends clothes, and we got hooked!!! Tomorrow--- here I come!!! I'll send pics tomorrow of how cute I am. Can't believe you have to get dressed up in button down shirts and pretty boots just to go get dirty! My prayers are out there for Mike! Am I safe to wear my new fishing pants or do I need heavy duty waders from wading just off the shore?


----------



## Gamble

Get well Mike............we'll be thinkin' of ya. Gotta head your way when you get back at it!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN

Capt. Mike,
I have always enjoyed your articles and look for video on your sight as my office guide trip.
Wishing you all the best! Take care and God Bless!
RF


----------



## Rainy

Mike, I wish you a very speedy recovery.


----------



## horned frog

McTrout,

It was good to meet you today. I wish it was on the water instead of at the hospital. I hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Mike B Fishin

Travelingwithbuddy said:


> What was he wearing? I am a newbie and my husband and I went shopping today at Academy for wading stuff. Not cheap when you have to buy double of everything, but I'm going to look GOOD!!!!! I even bought a pink belt and pink hat. We went fishing Saturday and borrowed my friends clothes, and we got hooked!!! Tomorrow--- here I come!!! I'll send pics tomorrow of how cute I am. Can't believe you have to get dressed up in button down shirts and pretty boots just to go get dirty! My prayers are out there for Mike! Am I safe to wear my new fishing pants or do I need heavy duty waders from wading just off the shore?


To protect from rays you need something like Ray-Guard boots by Foreverlast.


----------



## coachlaw

Get well soon Capt. McBride. Prayers sent for a speedy and least painful recovery.


----------



## kaptin krunch

Wishing you a speedy recovery Mike it is no fun, it was good talking to you at the tournament 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mont

anyone heard how Mike's surgery came out? I hope things are going your way again, Mike.


----------



## calixtog

Sad...the lengths some men will go to have their women wait on them hand and--er--foot!

Cg


----------



## EndTuition

Get well soon Mike ! If I'm reading this all correctly that's your second hit in two years ? Give us an update on the surgery and I hope you are back at it (you obviously love wading) soon !


----------



## McTrout

Here's the update! Looks like I won't be walk fishing for a while lol.
Again, y'all do exercise caution out there.


----------



## bwguardian

McTrout said:


> Here's the update! Looks like I won't be walk fishing for a while lol.
> Again, y'all do exercise caution out there.


Ouch...man I wish you well! Why so many open wounds?


----------



## Chuck

Jeeeezzz, I think I like boat fishing a lot more now!! 

Wishing you well Mike...hope for a quick (that looks doubtful) and complete recovery. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## espanolabass

Dang! This is way I have a kayak.


----------



## CreeHill

Mike! I feel for you. Dale and I where wading a few years back and I was hit by a Sting Ray because I did the step instead of shuffle thing. It was the most awful experience of my life in and out of hospitals for 6 months.

Bless your heart. Thoughts and Prayers coming your way.

Christie Hill


----------



## catchysumfishy

McTrout said:


> Here's the update! Looks like I won't be walk fishing for a while lol.
> Again, y'all do exercise caution out there.


DAYUM, did they cut it to relieve the swelling? This is a for sure reality check,thanks for sharing those pics and get well soon! Sending prayers for your speedy recovery NOW!


----------



## Rubberback

Dam Capt. How big was that bottom sucker. Man I hope for the best. You might have enough time to write a book because your definately gonna need to take it slooow for awhile Goodluck & keep us posted


----------



## speckledred

Take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## fishin shallow

Wow that is just unreal. I need to reinforce my boots with stainless steel now.


----------



## Jeepmanmike

Dang that looks like bad, get well soon, like someone else said you got plenty of time on your hands you need to write a book.


----------



## Fubar

Ouch! Mike's a tough guy, he'll get through it.


----------



## GHSmacker

Sorry to hear about that McTrout, and the pics look nasty. 

Hoping for a speedy recovery. 

Keep your wade slow, shuffle, and exercise caution out there guys.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Dude, it looks like your foot was attached by sharks.....


----------



## Pablo

Wow, that looks disgusting. Hang in there Mike, and don't let Tricia catch you flirting with the nurses.


----------



## pesqueloco

*he's pretty salty*

He's pretty salty he'll be back in buisness in no time ....


----------



## Third Wave

McTrout,
Tell us what happened. How far from the boat were you? Did the barb break off in your foot? After seeing the pic, now I'm really freaked out about getting hit. 
I always worry when I've waded so far from the boat what I would do if something happened. How would I get back to the boat. 
I always carry a whistle around my neck to call for help, but that won't help when I'm crying and can't get the whistle to work now will it.
I wish you well and hope you heal up soon.
Johnny


----------



## regulator

%$!#_(&!%% Mike, $*_^&*%^ that hurts just looking at it... Dayum, get well soon, I know you are probably already itching to get back out there.


----------



## Jake

Get well soon Mike! I hate to see you off the water outside of your natural habitat lol. We all wish you a speedy recover 

I'll be giving you a call in a few days once you get a little rest.

Later,

Jake


----------



## Lat22

I've never needed to post a cuss word as much as I do after seeing those pictures! Wow. I mean Wow! Get well soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Mont has graciously provided a Mike McBride Benefit Board where friends who wish to donate to help defray Mike's medical expenses can participate. I am not exactly sure all the mechanics of getting the board going but Mont is certainly the technical guy in this regard. 

Mike's doctors have diagnosed his condition arising from the stingray wound as necrotizing fasciitis, common known as a flesh-eating or flesh-killing bacterial infection and they are doing all they can to stop the spread of the infection with antibotics and soon to begin hyperbaric treatment which is basically a pure oxygen breathing regimine to promote greater blood oxygen levels and increase the body's own healing capability.

Mike is going to face a long road to recovery. Please check out the benefit board to participate. Thanks and may bless you richly for your generosity.

I'm going to kick it off with a pair of full service fishing trips (meals, lodging) from Pam and me. Three anglers per party, full day, can be run in tandem for a six-man party.

EJ


----------



## Justinp21

Mike,
I will call you later today or tomorrow, but if you or Tricia need ANYTHING you let me know. My thoughts and prayers are with you brother, hang in there and get well soon.

Justin


----------



## stargazer

Dang, that will leave a mark, Get well soon Mike


----------



## idlethru

I just spent the last 8 days wading all over the Baffin complex shorelines with rays all around. I even bumped some away with my wade booties. I have always had this no fear attitude about rays and never really knew anyone who took a hit. .... I'm freakin out now! Thanks for sharing your experience. I sure wish you the best McTrout and I will be praying for you and your foot. Hang in there bud.


----------



## B2

Good Lord, that is scary looking! Mike, I wish you the best in your recovery. 

Sincerely,

Brian Baker


----------



## RedFisch

Get well soon. Hope you have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## plgorman

is necrotizing fasciitis pretty common with getting hit???


----------



## spotsndots

get well soon Mike...prayers sent.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Wow, that is a nasty looking wound. I wish you the best Captain and we will be praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Cru

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery, Captain.


----------



## majekfishing

Hope you have a speedy recovery and wish you and your family the best.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Man that's gotta hurt! Mike, when you get to feeling like yourself again please give us the story on how it happened. I want to be sure I do just the opposite next time I slip over the side.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!
Steve aka Shallow Minded


----------



## yep

Get well soon man, you're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flatsfats

That's some hard luck getting the NF on top of a ray hit. Prayers for ya dude!


----------



## RogerB

get well soon man, dang! that's GOTTA hurt! it makes my foot hurt just looking at that pic.


----------



## snapdragrowb

Are they giving donations?


----------



## artys_only

*Get well soon !*

:mpd:Mike hope all works out well , Gods speedy recovery . lets make this auction a good one ! to help him out !!!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack

This is getting scary now. Much worse than just the hit from the stingray. In the 12 years or so that I've known Mike and had the pleasure to fish with him several times I have built a tremendous admiration and respect (read jealousy) of Mikes abilities. What he can do, what he knows can't be learned or taught. You have to be born with it. I've fished with him enough to know what that looks like. And I really don't think he is even aware of it. I have had to struggle for every thing I've ever learned about fishing. I've worked at it for years but that will only take you so far it seems. 

I realize that I don't know just every saltwater angler in Texas but if I had to bet the farm on who's the best it would be a no-brainer for me. I just can't imagine how anyone could be better at it.

As far as stingrays go I have always had an abiding fear of them. Those purple Looking Portuguse Man o wars as well. I hear they can bring you to Jesus in a hurry. I've never feard sharks but I have ALWAYS feared the rays. 

I started fishing in the surf 57 years ago and I've been wading the bays for about 47 years. And unlike the last 3 years there have been loooong periods in my life when I was in the waves or the bay several times a week. I am unable to explain my good fortune. So far. I feel like my time is coming even though I have slowed waaaay down. I don't expect I'll ever wade in the bay again but I might not be able to resist the surf. It has been my spiritual mother for decades. It can be kind and generous and loving or it can be cold and stingy and viscious but I've always felt at home there. It is way too late in the game for me to get another boat. Guess I'll just have to take my chances on the few remaining trips I have left. 

Mike, My heart and my prayers are with you my friend. You may not know it but you have been my inspiration and my hero for a long long time. I certainly appreciate all the stupid things you have TRIED to get me to quit doing. I'm workin' on it, I promise. I haven't put a net under a trout since "that day" in the surf some years back. :wink:

Get well my friend there is much more I need to learn............


----------



## boatmanjohn

Man, that looks like h-e-double hockeysticks!! Get well soon. I wouldn't wish that on any 2cooler...wait...no. I wouldn't. 
So is the necrotizing fasciitis the same as what Vibrio Vulnificus does? That's what it looks like...a vibrio case. Just curious.
Keep the faith, brother.


----------



## Bubbaette

All the girls at Texas Lady Anglers wish you a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself and get well soon. You're one of the most fun guides I've ever gone with, very patient, and very hardworking.


----------



## Trouthunter

What Mike told me was that he was trying to Boga a fish for a client and they ended up doing a dance around each other thing while trying to get the Bogas on the fish and he stepped instead of slid.

Speedy recovery Brother and if you need anything you know the number.

TH


----------



## sweenyite

Ouch! I'll just stay in the kayak...


----------



## Splash

I am feeling a deep deep pain looking at your foot Mike!!! OUCH. I have fished with you and Tricia once and I can remember thinking - wow, what a stud fisherman. You can really walk in that water like it is nothing. I am sorry to read you got hit - this one looks bad. I hope your surgeon was in his "A" game and that you get well as soon as possible. Best wishes.

Roberta


----------



## State_Vet

Prayer sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fish Whisperer

OUCH!! 

That'll leave a mark.

Get well soon.


----------



## Fish Aholic

I have been hit before by a ray and luckly no bacteria problems for me. Prayers sent to you. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## ShadMan

Dang, sorry to hear this, Mike. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers, bro. Please keep us informed on how things are going and what we can do to help.


----------



## BS

yep, them waders will be toasty all summer keeping that wound dry. I hope he takes care and has no further problems.

BS


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Holy mackeral!!!! That looks pretty dang gnarly. I sure hope the meds start working soon. I was hit several years ago and my experience was nothing compared to what your's looks to be. Hang in there.


----------



## Mike B Fishin

fishin shallow said:


> Wow that is just unreal. I need to reinforce my boots with stainless steel now.


Boots, well I was thinking about, maybe, waist high and titanium.

I am going Thursday am, I had decided to forget the boots but now they will be with me every step, I may put them on before leaving the house. lol

Man o man, prayer are sent, Hope you get well soon.


----------



## fwoodwader

Well I know what I'm asking for for my b-day...that wound looks horrible, hopefully it heals up good and quick...


----------



## Super Dave

that looks much worse to me than a stingray hit. gots to be more to this story than being told. I'm guessing that POTUS called on him for a secret covert mission in IRAN as the leader of the S.O.T.S. and he managed to step on an I.E.D.

Hurry back, McT, and post some more pics for the unbelievers.


----------



## bill

Sending prayers up


----------



## Hevy Dee

*Wow!! best wishes, Mike*

Hoping for a speedy recovery, - Hevy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Mike McBride and pour out your healing power on him. Surround him with your Holy Spirit and prevent any more damage from the bacteria that have been eating away at his foot. Let the skin grow back quickly, ease his pain, ease his mind. Restore his lost income. Let him know your presence, and let him call on the name of your son Jesus.

Be with Tricia. Wrap her in your arms of love and let her know that you are sufficient for all her needs.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## corykj

*bright side...*

first, that sucks dude... wishing you a speedy recovery. second, look at it this way... chicks dig scars man.


----------



## Bocephus

Praying for a speedy recovery Mike. 
Get well soon !!!


----------



## capt hooked

*Get well soon !!!*

Beau says hurry up and be well and wadin'. That stingray probably swam off and died after messing with that rhinocerous hide.


----------



## BALZTOWAL

DEATH TO ALL STINGRAYS.


----------



## EndTuition

WOW, that went from bad to worse on you quick !
Can't say anything the others haven't said already. Hang tuff !


----------



## hockeyref999

Duuuuude. That is just plain nasty. Prayers sent for pain relief and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Red

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery, Capt. McBride.


----------



## FishFinder

Mike,

Hope you getter better soon G... Trish do not spoil him too bad!

Tim


----------



## Michael Shindle

*MFstingray*

Sorry to hear about this Mike. PM if you need anything at all. Best wishes for a complete recovery bro...


----------



## Bayman

Ouch!!!!! Sorry to hear about this Mike. I'll be praying for you and yours. Give me a call if you need anything.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Man sorry to here that being it's one of the best seasons*

I have never been hit my a ray but have been hit by a manna wore and it is no fun, when I was around 12 we fished for bull reds down at Sargent and it was like everytime they were just out to get me! Sucked but oh well life goes on! Hope the fella Mcbride overcomes!


----------



## BigAl

*Wow.................*

That foot looks terrible and has to hurt like H&##. My heart goes out to you Mike and I wish you the best! I hope that the good Lord grants you a complete recovery and I hope that he grants you the patience to wait until your foot and body have recovered before you head back out to where we all know that you want to be.

I'll never leave the boat again without my "moon walkers".

(My wife and I have been lucky enough to have spent numerous days fishing with both Mike and Tricia. We have learned more about the art of fishing and about the love of the outdoors from the two of them than can be put into words. They are two awesome people and definately deserve our thoughts, prayers and support.)


----------



## kenny

Anyone have any updates on the Captain McBride's condition?


----------



## Longhorn

Capt McBride please let us know if you were wearing your boots. I sure don't want a false sense of security if they don't really work.


----------



## Trouthunter

He wasn't.

TH


----------



## fishin shallow

Longhorn said:


> Capt McBride please let us know if you were wearing your boots. I sure don't want a false sense of security if they don't really work.


My guess would be Simms Flats Sneakers. Comfortable but not stingray proof. As much as these guys fish I don't know if they could go day in and day out with Everlast or any other type of ray boot. They help but aren't the most comfortable for everyday fishing.


----------



## Rob S

Mike,

Get well soon.

Rob


----------



## GetEmGot

Ill be honest i thought getting hit in the eye with a jig was bad, now ive knew a guy who got shot, hit by a stingray ray and bit in the ***** when taking a dump in vietnam by a bamboon of sorts he always said the ray hit was far worse, after seeing mikes foot i believe him.

Take care mike, one of the toughest outthere. We fished in 35-40 degree rain from 8-darkthirty he never complained once.

Peace,
Jeffrey


----------



## JLKing

I wish Mike a full recovery. I don't know him personally, but I read his GCC columns religiously and I credit him with making me a better angler than I was.... By all accounts he's a great guy.


People, DO NOT fool around with any open wounds while on the water, or any kind of symptoms of infection after spending time in the water. 


Years ago, I too wound up with a saltwater borne bacteria infection which ironically, I got by wading with open blisters caused by tromping around in heavy stingray boots one summer.

Lucky for me, when I woke up with an unexplained "sprained ankle" that was swollen, maroon and hot to the touch along with a high fever, I had a wife who nagged me to the doctor that morning, against my will.

According to Dr. Pettigrove, the early detection saved my ankle and possibly my life.

I was a healthy 25 year old who recovered fully after spending a day at the hospital getting pumped up with antibiotics and tested, and then a week in bed rising only for painful one legged hops to the commode.

It's scary because without her nagging, I would have put off a trip to the doctor. Probably just like a lot of y'all...


----------



## JLKing

I and probably many others would pay a good chunk of money for some sort of stingray resistant boots that you can wade in all day, day in and day out. The current one's that I've encountered don't cut it for people like me who are lucky enough to get the opportunity to marathon wade several times per week.

This is the era of $400 wading jackets just to help us keep warm and dry for a couple of days out of a couple of months out of the year... Imagine what we would be willing to pay to prevent what happened to Mike from happening to us.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Get Well Soon Mike..
I know the Pain well as I got nailed in the Hand de hookin 1 of those slimey rascals..
For those that havent been nailed...let me tell you that the Pain is Immence..
Every Heartbeat pushes the the poison n pain thru your bod..its a Dehabilitating & unimaginable.
Most of us would rather have a Testi scooped out with a spoon b4 takin another hit..
Get well soon n good luck
Oxx..


----------



## Solid Action

Does anyone know of an alternative to the Foreverlast boots? Like the poster above mentioned, you risk a bacteria infection due to the open blisters that are rubbed on your feet. 

I have to decide whether the odds are greater of being hit by a ray or coming down with the flesh eating bacteria. I tried the boots on one time at Academy, walked to the end of the isle and back and had already rubbed a blister. And yes, I tried them one size too big as well. They are not made for someone with a wider foot or any sort of arch in their foot.


----------



## Sow Trout

Wear a neoprene sock under the boots to prevet the problem.


Solid Action said:


> Does anyone know of an alternative to the Foreverlast boots? Like the poster above mentioned, you risk a bacteria infection due to the open blisters that are rubbed on your feet.
> 
> I have to decide whether the odds are greater of being hit by a ray or coming down with the flesh eating bacteria. I tried the boots on one time at Academy, walked to the end of the isle and back and had already rubbed a blister. And yes, I tried them one size too big as well. They are not made for someone with a wider foot or any sort of arch in their foot.


----------



## nasakid

I talked to Tim about putting his handheld GPS with all his secret fishing spots in it and his plugger box up for auction, but he graciously declined. I'm holding them hostage right now due to someone leaving them in my truck on our last trip to Matagorda. I wonder how much those would bring on the 2Cool market? LOL Maybe we should hold a mock auction just for grins. 



FishFinder said:


> Mike,
> 
> Hope you getter better soon G... Trish do not spoil him too bad!
> 
> Tim


----------



## Timmon

Prayers sent. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

I have a pair of Hodgmans reef boots. Do any of you guys use these? How protected do you feel?


----------



## Rippin_drag

That darker black area from the ankle area on up looks just like neoprene. No protection there at all.


----------



## Melon

Last Sunday morning while wading Hodges I had never waded and slid my feets so slow in all my life. Just the thought of Mikes foot made me skirm like a girl. Also on my son's first cast he snagged a ray with his assassin. Longest wade back to the boat ever, Seemed like eternity. No lol!

Hope Mikes doing better.


----------



## nasakid

I've worn the Reef Boots for close to 5 years now. They are tough. They are thick vulcanized rubber with reinforcement around the foot and ankle, and they are HEAVY cordura nylon with multiple layers of protection above the ankle, on up the calf. I trust them. I've never tested them, but I think it would be hard to drive an ice pick thru them. That would be a good test if someone wants to try it on their boots.

Even if you wear ray boots, you should still shuffle. Nothing is 100%. Pilings, pipe, rods, rocks, and shell under the water worry me more than rays. If you don't shuffle, those could break your leg pretty easily. I've had several first hand accounts of broken legs while wading after stepping in a hole or hitting a piling.


----------



## Melon

Used to be a sunken barge west of Peligan Island Bridge. Believe the man hole covers were gone. Stepped off in in one day. Went from 2 foot to 6 foot in no time. You could not even tell it was there. The whole thing covered with sand.Talk about a eye-opener. I believe they have moved now. Maybe some of the old timers remember it. 

Alright back to the boots.


----------



## nasakid

*Holes*

Melon,

I was wading on the flat along the main gut at SLP 2 years ago. I was shuffling slowly. Right in the middle of the flat, my foot started going down, and I stopped before it got too deep. There was a 5 foot diameter hole in the middle of the flat that was over 6' deep. Stuck my 7' rod down to the bottom of it. Scared the living "you know what" out of me that I almost stepped into it. Just plain wierd, and I never have been able to explain what would cause that.



Melon said:


> Used to be a sunken barge west of Peligan Island Bridge. Believe the man hole covers were gone. Stepped off in in one day. Went from 2 foot to 6 foot in no time. You could not even tell it was there. The whole thing covered with sand.Talk about a eye-opener. I believe they have moved now. Maybe some of the old timers remember it.
> 
> Alright back to the boots.


----------



## Bevo34

Any word on Mike's status?


----------



## munson

i use those same pair of hodgmans boots. I was concerned myself about the lack of protection above the ankles. Went to Roys bait to get a pair of Everlast boots and was told that the hodgemans are fine above the ankle, it uses kevlar in there. Now i've never been hit while wearing them, but was told by the guy that sells them they are good to go.


----------



## Northsider

Prayers sent.


----------



## reb5618

Timmon said:


> Prayers sent. Hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> I have a pair of Hodgmans reef boots. Do any of you guys use these? How protected do you feel?


I used to wear the Hodgemans until I got hit through the nylon upper. Don't get me wrong, they did help. The barb only went in about 1/2-inch deep above my ankle and did not break off, but it DID go through the boot. I wear the everlast reef boots and shin guards now.


----------



## kerlunker

wow, Mike I am sorry. I am hoping things go well. I took a trip to PM and we fished with Tricia, and it turned out to be a real good trip. Mike met us on the water and for the twenty minutes we were talking he seemed to be a real cool guy. This seems to be a fairly common description of Mike which shows his character. 

I may have missed this as this thread has become so long, but was Mike wearing the vulcanized forever lasts? I wear the foreverlasts, and while uncomfy I have never worn a blister in my feet. I wear them religiously. I also have the shin guard.


----------



## JimD

Reasons why to wear protection.


----------



## boltmaster

Thread is 4 years old.....but always relevant


----------



## McTrout

Say what lol? Yes that was in '09, but yes again, always relevant! Ray hits are nothing to mess around with and we all learned a lot, especially about Vibrio, including several coastal Emergency Rooms concerning timely diagnosis and treatment.

As a side note, I would have never survived that 4 month ordeal without the gracious folks at 2Cool. (Unfortunately though, I fried another hard drive during that time and lost all contact information, so was never able to send out personal thank-you's. But I think [and sure hope!] everybody knows how grateful I will always be. I'll always pass it on....promise!)

Anyway, you guys be careful out there, but hopefully we are all a bit smarter now about both protection and treatment.


----------



## PHINS

Sure glad this was the old hit and not another one.


----------



## Timemachine

McTrout said:


> Say what lol? Yes that was in '09, but yes again, always relevant! Ray hits are nothing to mess around with and we all learned a lot, especially about Vibrio, including several coastal Emergency Rooms concerning timely diagnosis and treatment.
> 
> As a side note, I would have never survived that 4 month ordeal without the gracious folks at 2Cool. (Unfortunately though, I fried another hard drive during that time and lost all contact information, so was never able to send out personal thank-you's. But I think [and sure hope!] everybody knows how grateful I will always be. I'll always pass it on....promise!)
> 
> Anyway, you guys be careful out there, but hopefully we are all a bit smarter now about both protection and treatment.


McBride Sir..... I cringe everytime I see that photo of your foot. You didn't just get tagged by that ray.....he went to town on you with the whole dance team. Glad all is well with you now.

Are there any side effects that you have experienced in th elast 4 years??


----------



## Walkin' Jack

PHINS said:


> Sure glad this was the old hit and not another one.


A-men to THAT! Scared me for a minute there. Hope y'all are doin' well down there in South Texas, Mike.


----------



## okmajek

I remembered reading the story in 09 or later, in
tx saltwater fishing mag I thought this 
was another hit !! Good for you Mike....


----------



## Bocephus

JimD said:


> Reasons why to wear protection.


Jim, Jim, Jim......you should have started a new thread about Stingray protection with a link to this thread about McBride's misfortune back in 2009.

I saw this thread and thought "oh no" McBride has been hit AGAIN !!!!! 

Okay, glad that wasn't the case ! hwell:


----------



## CentexPW

Wow, I got tagged by a Stingray the same weekend. I got it in the ankle while flounder gigging memorial day. I cleaned it out within 45 minutes of getting hit. Cleaned it out with antibiotics and put it in hot water. The pain stopped immediately. It did go hot and got inflamed. But it settled down in about a day. It took it 4 months for it to completely heal up.


----------

